# Wo gibts Tutorials für Director



## itseit (18. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Ich suche tutorials für Director 8.5.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Unser allseits geschätzter Martin Schaefer betreibt das sog. Director-Forum .
Schau da am besten mal rein, da sind ein paar Videotutorials und Links zu 
weiteren nützlichen Webseiten dabei.

Gruss Markus


----------



## itseit (20. Januar 2005)

Vielne Dank für die Hilfe


----------

